# Will a Juv. Alantic Tang get Along W/Chevron?



## sergiotami (Jun 15, 2008)

*I've had my Atlantic blue for about three weeks, really doing well, but my LFS has a Chevron they say should get along well...Just want to make sure...*


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

The Atlantic Blue is an Acanthurus genus, the Chevron is a Ctenochaetus genus. Yes, they should do fine together, assuming your aquarium is a minimum of 125 gallons. If not, I wouldn't chance it.


----------

